# Signature help



## bethy_17 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Becca
Can you pos let me know how I make a signature ie put all my stats?
I cant work it out have tried 'modify profile'
Thanks!
Becs xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Beky

If you click on the tab titled Profile and click onto forum profile and scroll down you will see about half way day the page signature, add your information you want into the box and press to save

Hope this helps

Em


----------

